# Portable Max Trax



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Hey all I needed some feed back on the pros and cons of my project.
As alot of you know I have been thinking about making the Max portable. I have been aproached by some people about doing this and running a race at thier location. I have a power supply, a lap top for the counting, a trailer to haul the thing. Classes would be JL Sprints, Bellflower Late models ( 440x2 with traction magnets removed).Life-Like Sprints on 12 volts, Dirt Modifieds on X-tractions and A/FX chassis, Vintage Modifieds (coupes) and Fairgrounds stockers (Saturday night Speicals) Feed back Please. My contacts are talking July Race? Thanks TIM


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Is this for some kind of exhibition for the general public, or is it for regular slotters?


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

This for our regular slot racers but could exspand into general public. Tim


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I think anything to promote slots is a good thing.. But then again the logistics can be a probelm I am sure.


Coach


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Sundance said:


> This for our regular slot racers but could exspand into general public. Tim


Actually what I meant was, are you taking it someplace private, like another slot club, or are you setting up in the middle of a big car show or a shopping mall?

Ok. I mean, as long as you've got dependable track equipment you should be fine. (Sorry I'm not sure what kind of feedback you're after.) The only reason I asked was that if its open to the general public, you probably don't need that many classes of cars. Use the chassis you know best and have lots of parts and spares for. Just so everything doesn't come to a screeching halt when something goes wrong with one of the cars.

Thats all I can think of.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

The first one would be at a shop. If it were to go more public I would go to a IROC set up with color code cars . Chassis? Tim :freak:


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

We (A and H Hobbies) are in the process of building a two-piece portable oval track using the new Wizzard sectional track. We will be taking it to several car shows this summer to promote the two HO slot car clubs here in NC. We'll probably just have one or maybe two types of cars for the spectators to try out. The JLTO's/T-Jets/Model Motoring cars with "classic muscle car" bodies will definitely be ones we'll have for people to try out. 


More to come..........

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
A and H Hobbies
W-S, NC


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Please keep me posted Bob Tim


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

If I was gonna pick between Tjets and XTs I'd go with the XTs. Less frustrating for newbies. If you go with Tycos I'd leave the magnets in em. I've never tried them without magnets but I'd imagine they may be a little hard to handle. (again with newbies in mind) 

Trev


----------



## mmmoose1 (May 29, 2002)

Get a hold of Dave at Dave's raceway in Pittsford MI, he runs a slotcar track at local county fairs during the summer. He might have some info for you. Moose


----------

